# making shiplap siding



## redhousemaine (May 18, 2009)

I'd like pointers on making shiplap siding from ordinary lumber.
John


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. We are pleased that you have joined us. As for the shiplap siding I cannot help you much there, but there may be someone along shortly that can help.


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

Shiplap siding is basically joined by overlapping two rabbits, one in reverse of the other. Usually you bevel of one side to aid in the draining of water for vertical application. The "laps" are usually 11/16" deep on both sides. You would really only have to get a rabbiting bit and run the siding on your table to the correct depth for a horizontal installation. You would add an extra step for the bevel on vertical installations.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums John.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

there is an old post about it here:
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/8161-making-shiplap-siding.html

Myself, I would use a table saw with dado blades and run the wood along the fence with a feather board pushing down to keep the wood against the blade.

~Julie~


----------

